# Future Applicant



## Nicki (4 Sep 2006)

Hi, I'm new here

I just want to gage my chances of acceptance into RMC. I'm going into grade 11 this year, and I'm currently in cadets. I'm not too sure if I should mention I'm in cadets at the recruiters, because I'm not exactly moving up the chain of command after 3 years (still an LAC). Would they look at this negatively? 

Well my grades at school are pretty much average (low 70's for math, mid 80's to 90's for everything else), although I'm in an academic program (International Baccalaureate) and it has an emphasis on extracirriculars, philsophy and higher level academics. You have to complete a minimum of 180 CAS (Creativity, Action and Service) hours. I'm hoping this is a big plus for me, as this program requires me taking french throughout highschool and gaining fluency. 

My athletics hasn't been that great the last couple years, although I'm slowing getting back into shape. I'm starting fencing lessons, and an avid snowboarder. 

I've read the engineering program is quite competitive and difficult. My math is not necessarily weak, but it's not my greatest strength. I'm much more adept at the sciences. I'm interested in chemical engineering, although I would settle for a chemistry degree.

I hope I have a shot at RMC, because I've been hoping to go to this school since I've heard about it. It's also the main reason I joined cadets. I'm basically just wondering what else I should do to increase my chances. I'm going to a recruiters as soon as my parents have time to drive me there. 

Also I'm interested to hear about experiences from specifically female cadets at RMC because in case you couldn't tell I'm a female


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca

These are a few things you neglected to read when you registered:  


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## warspite (4 Sep 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca... make sure never to forget to spellcheck your posts or use bad grammar... they really don't like that here ;D.


----------



## Meridian (4 Sep 2006)

Happy reading and to help you out a bit, this is info from my experience.  Note that I wasn't a recruiter, nor a selection board officer, so I don't have any first hand knowledge of how they select or what the application base was, only my experience as to who I ended up with as a fellow candidate.

In my entrance year, we were told that there were roughly just under 4000 applications for ROTP, with 149 of us at ROTP JR and another 250~ ROTP SR.  So 400 out of 4000.  

When I arrived, I was faced with a LARGE amount of colleagues from the Cadet world.  Id say almost 50% were cadets, and many had met before at various camps, etc.  Most were high-ranking ones I believe, but being not familiar with the cadet world, I can't tell you for sure.  I am fairly certain that most if not all of them had held "Staff" positions at camp. 

Extra-curriculars will help a lot, but, generally, younger people tend to have a lot of these anyway, so I don't know how competitive it makes you.

Leadership experience is something that is of huge benefit, since they rate you on leadership potential.  I had been an operations supervisor for two years in a major telecom firm before applying, plus lots of leadership/volunteer experience in festivals and events.  My grades were ~80.  There were some people with lower grades but high Lead and Mil potential scores who were given ROTP JR offers so they could shape up their grades in CEGEP first (even though they had the prereqs, and weren't from Quebec).


----------



## DVessey (4 Sep 2006)

I think you've touched on and know what the main points are. Athletics, bilingualism, military (leadership experience) and Academic. I know it's cliche, but become the 'best you can be' in all of these areas. It's great that you're very interested in RMC, but remember to have a back up plan/plan for the future. If you don't get into RMC or ROTP civi U, there's always the DEO option later on.
What MOC do you want? There are some weird restrictions on some (ie/ Chem Sci not applicable for CELE).

Best of luck!


----------



## Nicki (4 Sep 2006)

Oh sorry about my grammar   :-X

I'm not sure, but I am applying to work as a lifeguard...that could be leadership right? I do have backup plans. If I don't get into RMC, I'm joining the reserves and going to a regular university or college. 

And I'm not too familiar with the acronyms MOC, DEO or CELE. I haven't visited a recruiter yet so I don't know all my options. 

But thanks for the replies.


----------



## warspite (4 Sep 2006)

Your grammars fine. That post was just a friendly heads up. For military terms at the top of the page their are some links. Under services there should be one for military terms, just click search for military terms after that.
By the way I also want to apply for ROTP. This is by far the best site for finding out info except perhaps the actual recruiting site itself


----------



## Meridian (4 Sep 2006)

Nicki,

You are aware that ROTP is also offered at civilian universities..?  RMC is not the be all and end all of the program, though it (at least once) was the primary intake.


----------



## Elwood (5 Sep 2006)

When you apply for the CF you have to mention all previous service, including cadets. Is there a major reason why you were a LAC for the past 3 years? 

A friend of mine had a 70-75% average in high school, repeated his last year and skipped a lot of classes in his last two years. I know his is a very rare case, but he is starting at RMC this September (Engineering) mostly because he was fully bilingual, in great shape, and he was very intelligent despite his differences with the school board.


----------



## Kid_X (5 Sep 2006)

They can't be THAT severe in the application process... I mean look, they let ME in!  ;D
Starting at the University of Ottawa on Thursday in Mech. Eng., I had been given an offer from RMC, but I got back to them a little bit late (like last minute) so my spot was given away.  The same thing happened with my BOTC this summer, it was full up by the time I got back to my file manager about the offer.  So when you do go through that process, if your heart is set on RMC itself, get back to them on any offers right away.
I was accepted for ROTP with mid 80 grades throughout highschool, some low 90s.  Athletics were decent, a few team sports growing up but nothing major, baseball mostly. A year of volleyball, my strengths were camping and snowboarding.  I never did cadets and had very little extra curricular activity (my parents wouldn't let me out of the house  :) but I tutored a kid back in grade 5.  I didn't have much volunteer work at the time of my application either, maybe 9 hours or so from a couple science fairs.  Besides what one of my references mentioned (my chemistry teacher, the one that organised the camping trips) about my "taking charge" during our expeditions, I didn't have very much when it came to leadership either.  I was working a job I held for about 2 and a half years though, that may have helped.  I'm fully bilingual too.
So now that you all think I'm a geeky nerd, I will say good luck!


----------



## Nicki (5 Sep 2006)

Well I guess the main reason I'm still an LAC is because I haven't been as active within the squadron as I should be. I do attend, but I rarely ever attend the weekend exercises or the Christmas training camps. In my defense, I have a volunteer job at the hospital and is quite difficult to get away from. The ones I did sign up for, I was cut. My flight sergeant said that it was quite rare for a female to be cut (as there are so few), but I was.

I was accepted into Rifle Coaching this year at cadet camp, but I could not attend because of summer school. My academic program did not have the option of physics which I desparately needed. I asked the officer in charge of summer camps if it was at possible to change dates (there were several dates) and he said it was impossible. So this year, I'll try to be more active, but I'm not too sure because I have quite a heavy academic year (IB exams for math, french and english). 

Would they consider lifeguarding as a leadership position? Otherwise I will make a note to volunteer as a camp counsellor next summer. I will probably need some leadership roles even if I applied at a civillian university. 

Yes I do know there's a ROTP program, but I'd love to have the experiences at RMC. Hopefully I'll get in, if not, I would settle for a ROTP at a civillian university. 

Again thanks for the replies.


----------



## Elwood (6 Sep 2006)

It sounds like you're a good volunteer. If you want RMC bad enough, then you'll get in. Follow Piper's advice and apply.


----------



## Shamrock (7 Sep 2006)

Nicki said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly moving up the chain of command after 3 years (still an LAC).
> Well my grades at school are pretty much average.
> My athletics hasn't been that great the last couple years.
> My math is not necessarily weak, but it's not my greatest strength.



Nicki, sounds like you're trying to self-eliminate before you even apply.  So, I recommend:

1.  Move up the chain very quickly.  I don't know if declaring cadet service is mandatory, but it will count as leadership experience.
2.  Pull your grades up.  RMC isn't an "average" place.  (Your marks aren't that bad, but I find your lack of confidence disturbing).  
3.  Athletics is one of the cornerstones of RMC life.  Join a varsity team and do well at it.  Becoming a team captain counts as leadership, too.  Be selective of the type of sport: team sports good (soccer, rugby, etc), lawn bowling not so good.
4.  I live in fear of an engineer who can't do math. Chem eng still has lots of numbers and weird symbols.

Follow the advice previously posted, contact a recruiter.  Put everything you have in to the application, and let them decide if you're suitable or not.  Some pessimests will only ever put 75% into an application as a psychological safe; should they be declined, they can always tell themselves that they could have gotten the job if the wanted (at least on a subconscious level).  ROTP is an amazing way to gain an education and life skills, and you're pretty much guaranteed a job at the end of University.  Determine if this is what you want, determine what is required of you to do it, give 100% to achieving those goals, and _be confident_.


----------



## AD (7 Sep 2006)

Hey!

I applied to RMC but I didn't get in. I got Civie U instead. At first I didn't really like the idea but I quickly changed my mind. Being a part of the CF is an honour in itself. If you don't get RMC and get Civie U instead just realize that the end goal of becoming a leader in the CF is still the same, you just get there differently. Now, I had average grades. Pretty much 70's and 80's all throughout highschool. I was a member of my student council and I danced on a competition team for a good 10 years. I got in. Just work hard and show them that you are doing the best job that you possibly can. Like some of the much more experienced members have said, just apply. It's totally free, all it takes is a lot of time. It sounds like you have a very good chance to me! So apply and see how it goes!

Best of luck to you!
Allie


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (15 Dec 2006)

Hey,

     I have applied for RMC, I'm presently completing my grade 11 (Quebec) and I am fully bilingual.  My current average is 76%.  I'm also completing my BMQ as a reservist with Les Voltigeurs de Quebec.  I'm in advanced math ( Math 536 ) and my average is 60% in there, which is making my overall average suffer a bit.  The degree I will do if I am accepted for RMC is Military and Strategic Studies, in a prelude to become an infantry officer.  I will also be attending a year at St-Jean-sur-Richelieu.
     My question is this, what kind of math can I expect to be doing in RMC? It it as complicated as my current math (we're presently learning about exponential functions and I've never been so confused in my life) or is it more relaxed? If there is any, which I'm fairly confident there is.  Or no math at all would be better but thats too good to be true.


----------



## Meridian (17 Dec 2006)

MR St-Cyr:

I did Math 546 (Enriched) back when Quebec offered it, which is higher than Math 536.  536 is the minimum required to be accepted to Cegep St Jean Sur Richelieu's programs, which are the ones offered at Prep Year for RMC Jr Cadets.

What math you take depends on which stream you enrol in (arts or sciences).  The Arts prep year is *iunless changed*  a Prep Math class first semester (summary of high school and a lot of Math 536), and then Calculus I (with a bit of Linear).

The science group does Cal I, and then Linear I.

You will need solid math 536 to do Calculus.


If you have any other questions about Prep Year, feel free.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (17 Dec 2006)

Military and Strategic Studies would put me in Arts.  What is the math we do in there?


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Dec 2006)

You do basic Calculus part of the core curriculum at RMC.  For an Engineer, it's nothing hard, but for some artsmen, it can be challenging.  Calculus is more advanced than 536 (a lot more in fact). 

Max


----------



## Meridian (17 Dec 2006)

You will do cegep level calculus at CFSJ (Prep Year).  Im sure Max has better info about RMC (university level) courses than I, but Cegep level Cal I is equivalent at the university level here in Quebec (and was at Carleton too)

And yes, Cal and linear are both more advanced than 536.


----------

